# Subdomains im ILS 6.0



## ArFiBa (9. April 2005)

Hi Leute,

ich hab einen Microsoft ILS 6.0 Webserver auf dem bisher eine Domain läuft. Nun würde ich dieser Domain gern einige Subdomains zuweisen. Ihr wisst schon was ich meine so was in Richtung http://www.subdomain.meinedomain.de.
Nur hab ich leider keine Ahnung ob das überhaupt geht, und erst recht nicht wie ich das mache.
Beim googlen kam ich leider nur zu Seiten auf denen Server vermietet werden.

Ich hoffe einer von euch kann mir da helfen.

thx

ArFiBa


----------



## Arne Buchwald (9. April 2005)

Du musst den Hostheader im IIS eintragen und die Subdomain sollte natürlich auch auf deinen Server verweisen.


----------

